# brutal relentless instrumental non-metal purist sludge bands



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Anything in the line or Gore(Netherlands godz) or Pore(France), you get hit minimal rock that is louder than metal, whit no singer , slowpace, snail struggling pace, what about it folks?

Guitar in the red amps to 11, Bass heavy, repetitive militant druming or (drums machine).

:tiphat:

Name few band i might enjoy,obscur stuff , impress me, i dare you

Im aware of Skullflower and Splintered in the genra


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Try these:









Melvins - Lysol









Sunn O))) - Double 0 Void









Earth - 2 (Special Low Frequency Version)


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I bought EARTH 2 i had it in vynils, still have it and wont to deal it to a friend, there first trak sevens angels is my favorite, as far hhas the Melvins Lysol , excellent choice i bought it too.The other cd i dont know enought this band to venture yet.Thanks, buddy.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

deprofundis said:


> I bought EARTH 2 i had it in vynils, still have it and wont to deal it to a friend, there first trak sevens angels is my favorite, as far hhas the Melvins Lysol , excellent choice i bought it too.The other cd i dont know enought this band to venture yet.Thanks, buddy.


Glad you like them! I was beginning to worry that there wasn't anyone apart from me who appreciates this sort of music.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Im listenning to some Sun o))) great droning doom band, amps in the red, love it!


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I almost forgot i bought Sleep: Dopesmokers album whit holy montain quite epic stuff hmm, what do you think *chill782002*,
thank for the advices, i new earth and melvins9EARLY0 but did not knew Lysol album :tiphat:


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Yeah, "Dopesmoker" is a great album, an hour long single track, very heavy. If you like Sunn 0))), "Black One" is worth checking out. Very heavy and very spooky.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Hey buddy do you know *Wicked king Wicker*, a band from nyc, of drone-doom noise, i have several album, l justed purchased the serpent pslam, it crush amps to 11(spinal tap joke), but i like loudness & relentless music.

:tiphat:


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

deprofundis said:


> Hey buddy do you know *Wicked king Wicker*, a band from nyc, of drone-doom noise, i have several album, l justed purchased the serpent pslam, it crush amps to 11(spinal tap joke), but i like loudness & relentless music.
> 
> :tiphat:


No, I haven't heard of that one. Thanks for the recommendation - I'll check it out.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I recently purchased* EARTH* _extra capsular extraction_, i had it in vynil, the album featured interresting brutal & relentless fury, i love this.The first album is quite strong and Sun o)) the black one, is nice too

:tiphat:


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

_Im almost completly insomniac, i slept like 4 hours after souper, to wake up at 23 o'clock deep s***(excuse my language) it's always the same, i'm tired(the body) but not my brain,_ but i decide to buy some drone-doom albums, the nme of of the band is *Bunkur*, i bought there two albums Bludgeon and Nullify, it's loud and it crushed...& it drone of course endlessly, Chill782002 try this, you might enjoy it?

Goodnight darn insomnia 

But anyway , what can i do knock myself whit a hammer, i can't it would be stupid :tiphat:


----------



## Ziggabea (Apr 5, 2017)

I love Boris, Sunn and Earth


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

deprofundis said:


> _Im almost completly insomniac, i slept like 4 hours after souper, to wake up at 23 o'clock deep s***(excuse my language) it's always the same, i'm tired(the body) but not my brain,_ but i decide to buy some drone-doom albums, the nme of of the band is *Bunkur*, i bought there two albums Bludgeon and Nullify, it's loud and it crushed...& it drone of course endlessly, Chill782002 try this, you might enjoy it?
> 
> Goodnight darn insomnia
> 
> But anyway , what can i do knock myself whit a hammer, i can't it would be stupid :tiphat:


Thanks again, will check those out too. Drone doom is good music to go to sleep to!


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Ziggabea said:


> I love Boris, Sunn and Earth


I'm glad that there's someone on here other than deprofundis and myself who like them. Boris are great, the album they did with Sunn o))) ("Altar") is awesome. "Feedbacker" is probably my favourite album of theirs.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Yeah* chill782002*, welcome to this post *Ziggabea*, i have a Boris album, the one whit the frog on the sleeve, it's pretty good.

:tiphat:


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

deprofundis said:


> Yeah* chill782002*, welcome to this post *Ziggabea*, i have a Boris album, the one whit the frog on the sleeve, it's pretty good.
> 
> :tiphat:


Yeah, that's "Amplifier Worship". Good album.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I bought *Teeths of the lion rule the divine *(drone-doom from England), quite solid, a tribute to EARTH i might says, it's obvious.

:tiphat:


----------

